

'Chipotle Ordering' Back in App Store - arfrank
http://www.macrumors.com/iphone/2009/08/25/chipotle-ordering-back-in-app-store/

======
dzlobin
By far the best chain to eat at (save for in-n-out, but I'm on the east coast)
by far. It's actually fresh food, not terribly expensive and generally really
tasty. There is also a "secret menu", where they will make whatever you want,
as long as the materials are on hand(ex. quesadillas)

~~~
snprbob86
And maaaaan do they move a lot of burritos. Popular locations can have lines
20 or 30 people deep around dinner time. I'm never afraid to hop in line
because they move very quickly. The production line is very finely tuned. I'm
looking forward to waiting even less by ordering my burrito as I'm leaving the
office.

They also treat their employees very well. My cousin is the head manager of
one location. He was promoted to that position within 9 months because of how
rapidly they were growing and they only hire managers via promotion.

~~~
blhack
I had about an hour and a half to kill before district 9 started this
weekend...after screwing around in Best Buy for a while, I went next door to
Chipotle. I figured I would be the only person in there, would be eating some
veggies and stuff that had probably been sitting out for more than a few
minutes, etc. etc...(it was 3:30 in the afternoon...from working in a
restaurant during college...this is the WORST time of the day)...

There was a line of about 20 people...and the place was nearly packed.

I think I need to abandon this whole "internet" thing and open a chipotle.

~~~
snprbob86
Chipotle locations are corporate owned; it is not a franchise.

"Of the nearly 700 stores, only eight are franchises, and the outlook is not
good for more franchises being sold."

Source: <http://www.businessfranchiseworld.com/chipotle-franchise/>

------
sehender
The Burrito Bowl with Black and Pinto Beans, Veggies, Chicken, Pico de Gallo
and Corn Salsa. Skip the rice, cheese and sour cream and it's possibly the
healthiest lunch you can get in a fast food or fast casual restaurant.

------
Poiesis
Ha, according to the linked article it sends orders to the dev server by
default (look in Settings). Looks like they forgot to remove the development
switches. Maybe it _was_ made by the same folks as the last one...that one was
awful.

------
lanstein
I believe that should be 'Brookline Ave' in those pictures

